# If you remember



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2021)

You're about as old as me. Part of the Saturday night line up


----------



## jcp (Oct 3, 2021)

I've been trying to watch 'Have Gun Will Travel' for over a year on Roku and keep getting "this programing not available at this time". Hopefully someone will see the light soon....


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2021)

It is said that season 1 is on Amazon with Richard Boon as Paladin.


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes!  66 in a couple of weeks


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2021)

TV ain't what it used to be.


----------



## jwmay (Oct 3, 2021)

Sorry! I top out with Ponderosa and Gunsmoke. And I think they were reruns when I watched them. Lol


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 3, 2021)

Im watching The Cowboy's right now with John Wayne.  It drives my wife nuts.  I enjoy the old movies. 

Joe


----------



## alloy (Oct 3, 2021)

Didn't find it n amazon, but did find a few episodes on YouTube available.

Loved that show when I was a kid.  I also like old war movies.  Now that really drives my wife nuts.  My favorite is The Gallant Hours, also like the Green Berets, and Fire Base Gloria. Oh, can't forget Kelly's Heroes.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2021)

Victory at sea, if I'm remembering right narrated by Walter Cronkite. Oh, and Combat with Vic Morrow.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 3, 2021)

Ahhhh, the good ol days.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 3, 2021)

I miss the wishbone offense.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 3, 2021)

Paladin was one of my favorites. My grandmother was German/Dutch, and when we watched Combat, she would tell us what the Germans were saying. Thought that was so cool. Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 3, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> My grandmother was German/Dutch, and when we watched Combat, she would tell us what the Germans were saying. Thought that was so cool. Mike


So was it real plot driven or just gobbly ****? How did they make the Germans sound?

I don’t think I ever sat all the way through any of these shows but I knew who they all are and the stars. I actually got stuck on the old Andy Griffith shows in reruns. The older the better.

The way I know I’m really getting old is that first pic was like a huge sign in my head said “Paladin”! But I can’t tell ya squat about what happened recently


----------



## Daffy (Oct 4, 2021)

H&I | Schedule
					






					www.handitv.com
				



every morning I get a fix.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 4, 2021)

Rat patrol. Cheyenne.Wagon Train.


----------



## sdelivery (Oct 4, 2021)

All of the "Have Gun Will Travel" and Combat and Rat Patrol and The Wild  Wild West are available on YouTube.
Some episodes are broken up into 15 minute segments which requires watching more than one segment to see the entire episode. 
Don't ask how I might know this....


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 4, 2021)

Sky King, Fury, Tales of Texas Rangers, 20 Mule Team Borax, Roy Rodgers, Combat and Ponderosa for sure, along with The Rifleman and Gunsmoke (original w/Chester Good)!


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 4, 2021)

Of course this was almost 60 years ago, but as I recall most of it was plot driven, with the occasional irrelevant, or comical phrase. Mike



C-Bag said:


> So was it real plot driven or just gobbly ****? How did they make the Germans sound?


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 4, 2021)

Funny how these lists are triggering stuff. My two absolute favs as a little kid were Sky King and Rocketman. Rocketman is really old.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 4, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Of course this was almost 60 years ago, but as I recall most of it was plot driven, with the occasional irrelevant, or comical phrase. Mike


that's what I was wondering about, none of us would know.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 4, 2021)

Anyone remember Lash LaRue, the king of the bull whip. Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 4, 2021)

or my fav cowboy


----------



## Janderso (Oct 4, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Combat with Vic Morrow


I couldn't wait to watch, every week


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mr. Ed and My Mother the car


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2021)

Jonny Yuma, Highway patrol, Drag net, Superman, Rifleman  
Getting a good smile this morning.


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 4, 2021)

What about Route 66. I barely remember it.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2021)

77 Sunset strip, Jacky Gleason, Red Skelton, I used to hate Lawrence Welk.


----------



## extropic (Oct 4, 2021)

LOL.  When I think of Ed Sullivan, the mental image is of spinning plates on sticks. Saw that too many times I guess.


----------



## graham-xrf (Oct 4, 2021)

Roy Rogers and Dale?
Wagon Train?


----------



## francist (Oct 4, 2021)

Aukai said:


> used to hate Lawrence Welk.


Who _didn’t _hate Lawrence Welk? Anna one, anna two….


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2021)

I remember starting to notice full figured women around then.... 
Lone Ranger, Lassie.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 4, 2021)

Gene Autry?  One of my fishing buddies managed the Autry Museum of the American West in LA a few years back.  How about Zorro?  Before that, the Cisco Kid and Pancho. And .of course, Friday Night Boxing and Saturday Professional Wrestling.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 4, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Victory at sea, if I'm remembering right narrated by Walter Cronkite. Oh, and Combat with Vic Morrow.



_Victory at Sea_ was narrated by Leonard Graves.  Walter Cronkite narrated a show called _The 20th Century _(among others).  I also love the VAS soundtracks.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 4, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> and Saturday Professional Wrestling.


Ahhh, Big Time Wrestling. I remember my Portuguese grandparents came to stay the night and that afternoon we kids are watching the old Robin Hood movie and my very traditional grandparents are sitting on the couch watching with us. Grandma goes in and says to my mom this movie too violent for small children. So mom says ok, turn it to something else. Yup, you got it, Big Time Wrestling was on. We were first disappointed but then watching my usually terminally stoic grandparents who are yelling at the screen and making Sunday footballers look like cadavers was a total hoot! Even as little kids we knew it was staged, but sure seemed like the old folks didn’t.


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 4, 2021)

Rawhide. Sea hunt. Twilight zone


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 4, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> Rawhide. Sea hunt. Twilight zone


As I recall, a show called Sugarfoot alternated every other week with Rawhide.  I still watch theTwilight Zone every night, along with the Outer Limits.  

How about the Ted Mack Amateur Hour and Arthur Godfrey's Talent Scouts.  I still remember the Geritol commercials.  Other shows include George Burns and Gracie Allen, Jack Benny, and Groucho Marx.  On Saturday night there was Your Hit Parade.  Sundays had the Hallmark Hall of Fame.

Every week day after school, it was the Three Stooges and Popeye.  We never were much for the Mouseketeers although we might tune in when they ran the Disney cartoons.  I was a bit old for Captain Kangaroo and too young for Howdy Doody although I remember them both.  Saturday mornings were special with cartoons running from daybreak till noon.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2021)

Felix the cat....


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 4, 2021)

voyage to the bottom of the sea, Lost in space..
Laurel and Hardy, Abbott and Costello, Keystone cops...


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 4, 2021)

I remember the Ed Sullivan show came on Sunday night before bonanza. He introduced the new group the Beatles. First time on tv in America. No no. They were on shindig the Friday night before his show on Sunday.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 4, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> I remember the Ed Sullivan show came on Sunday night before bonanza. He introduced the new group the Beatles. First time on tv in America. No no. They were on shindig the Friday night before his show on Sunday.


I remember watching that.
Ed Sullivan brings me to Smothers Bros for some reason.. funny stuff.
And then Johnny Carson's early days were hilarious.


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 4, 2021)

Many a child was conceived during J Carson show.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 4, 2021)

Johnny had Arnold Palmers wife on.. this is approx what was said. I was young.. now I'm old.
Johnny:  Do you do anything for Arnie for good luck.
AP wife: I kiss his balls.
Johnny: I bet when you do that his putter stands up. 
bata bing bata bang.

Johnny had Zasa Gabor on.
Zasa had her cat with her...
Zasa : would you like to pet my *****...
Johnny: If you get rid of the cat I will.

I think I am getting it right. It stayed with me all these years, how quick he was... there was no hesitation. And NO it was not planned.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 4, 2021)

I watched Jonny as often as I could.


----------



## b4autodark (Oct 5, 2021)

Cades County starring Glen Ford and Edgar Buchanan and Then Came Bronson with Michael Parks.


----------



## microshop dinker (Oct 5, 2021)

What a nostalgic trip!!!
All the above and plenty more on a 15" screen (less or more as the years passed). Saturday afternoons had Winky Dink & Friends as well as Super Circus with Mary Hartline (sp correctly?). What a dish for a preteen kid!!


----------



## b4autodark (Oct 5, 2021)

Wanted Dead or Alive with Steve McQueen, Yancy Derringer, Jonny Yuma, The Rebel, Nick Adams. Movin On with Will and Sonny.

Was anyone else chained in front of the TV on Saturday night and forced to watch Bishop Sheen?


----------



## alloy (Oct 5, 2021)

I remember the infamous Ed Ames tomahawk throwing scene on Carson


----------

